# Java Crash Kurs !



## Guest (26. Sep 2006)

hallo ihr lieben... 

Ich brauche unbedingt Java Crash Kurs. Es ist sehr dringend. 
Ich wohne in Oberhausen. 

Bitte hilft mir, es ist mir sehr wichtig.Ich bin bereit zu bezahlen. 


Wer kann mir dabei helfen???????????????????? 


Oder wo kann ich mich wenden?????????????? 


vielen Dank 

Ich erwarte euere Antwort 



gruß 
abi


----------



## bronks (26. Sep 2006)

Es gibt sehr viele Oberhausen in Deutschland. Welches ist es denn?


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Sep 2006)

Verschoben in Aufgaben und Gesuche...


----------



## abina (26. Sep 2006)

Ich wohne in Oberhausen NRW


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Sep 2006)

Wäre Duisburg/Meiderich dann nahe genug?


----------



## abina (30. Sep 2006)

ya

ich brauche Bespiel Programme , wo ich über kann zu programmieren

bitte hilft mir


----------

